# Voltage Spike.



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

So today i was cruising to work and the dash started to light up like a f*ckin' x-mas tree. ABS, MIL, seatbelt, ect. all lit at the same time. She started missing and running like sh*t in general. So i make it to the shop and read the codes. P1445. No other codes. WTF? So im like there is no way that this evap control thingy is going to cause the x-mas tree dash light thing. Or cause it to run sh*tty, for that matter. So as i spent company time tinkering on my car I tested the voltage coming from the Alternator. It read 18.6 volts then dropped to 8.4 volts. Battery is pushing just over 12v by itself. Im going to replace the Alt. in the AM, no problems there. 

My question is will the spike in voltage effect the ECU or TCM? or anything else for that matter? On a seperate matter where the heck is the plug end of the downstream 02 sensor? Under the console? Maybe I missed it in the FSM Ima :loser:

This one's for you JNCoRacer. Mad Respect!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd go ahead and replace that battery. It shouldnt spike that high. 

Now the spiking and dipping of the voltage may damage the ecu, but it would most likely blow a fuse before that happened. All the lights are coming on when the voltage dips.
As for the downstream O2 sensor...if you follow the wires from the sensor you'll see there's a rubber grommet in the "floor" of the car. Pull that out (from underneath the car) and you'll find the plug for it. They dont leave much room, but its a lot easier than pulling out the seats, center console, and carpet to get to it.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks again. Now why didn't I think about that damn grommet. Learning is a contsant process I guess. 
Live and learn......sometimes.


----------

